# Using Ebay with a UK debit card from Egypt



## Fatima (Nov 6, 2010)

Hey, 

I want to use Ebay and buy a couple of thing from Here in Egypt but with my UK debit card. Im with santander(Abbey national) and was just wondering would they charge me for anything, im not drawing out any money and the items would be posted to my family and they will send it to me through someone so yea, whats the cost if anything. 
Thanks alot


----------



## Fatima (Nov 6, 2010)

p.s They will be posted to London, not here in egypt


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Perhaps I am reading this wrong
You want to buy on Egyptian ebay but have it sent to the UK who will then send it back out here to you? If that is the case why do you not have it just sent to you here?

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ahhh so basically all you are doing is going on line buying from ebay and having it sent to a UK address... no there will be no charge other than charges you would occur in the U.K


----------



## Fatima (Nov 6, 2010)

pheww great  Thanks


----------



## scooby21 (Mar 30, 2008)

Last year I tried to purchase from ebay using my UK card and UK ebay account as I had done many times in the UK however paypal blocked my account I guess they recognised that I was accessing my account from outside the UK. So you wouldnt get any charges, just paypal may block your account and its a hassle to get unlocked again.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I do all my shopping for birthdays christmas etc on line and have never had any problems.
I just use my debit card


----------



## faima (Nov 4, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I do all my shopping for birthdays christmas etc on line and have never had any problems.
> I just use my debit card


Yes, there is no problem using cards, the problem comes when you try to use Paypal


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

faima said:


> Yes, there is no problem using cards, the problem comes when you try to use Paypal


Hate PayPal the worst ever seen , Highway rubbers , They take more commission on the money that what you make profit on selling an item.
I hope to open TV or the internet and see that PayPal is bankrupt .
If you google PayPal you will read a horror stories about them , I have stopped using them 4 years ago and sometimes i have to buy a great deal online and when they only accept PayPal I cancel my order .
PAYPAL SUX BIG TIMES.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I investigated this very careful; if you are using an unknown IP address overseas the paypal system can block your account, in order to unblock it you will have to ask security questions.

So make sure all your contact information is up to date and you are aware of recent transactions and approx when you opened your account as they will ask you specific information

You may wish to get the item sent to you via a courier as I have heard that there are issues with items being sent via post to Egypt because Ali Baba and the 40 postal thieves get it first


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

Ali Baba and the 40 postal thieves get it first


Horus will give you 10 that was a good one body.


----------



## faima (Nov 4, 2010)

Horus said:


> Ali Baba and the 40 postal thieves get it first


LOOOOOOL
I am still in this trouble (limited Paypal account), Paypal didn't accept documents I applied. They want the electricity, gaz or telefon bill on my name, with address from the country I registered the account.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

faima said:


> LOOOOOOL
> I am still in this trouble (limited Paypal account), Paypal didn't accept documents I applied. They want the electricity, gaz or telefon bill on my name, with address from the country I registered the account.


Hey thanks for telling me..try and find out if they accept bank statements instead and let me know here as if I run into problems all the bills are in my wife's name and everything else is online


----------

